# Annual Owners a meeting September 2nd - Clearwater



## Richelle (Jul 3, 2020)

Found this on the Resort news webpage. There will be a virtual option too. Hopefully the virtual option will be open to anyone who wants to attend. Wonder if they will use Facebook Live. That might be the best option because more people are familiar with Facebook and wouldn’t have to figure out how to Install some plugin that may or may not work with their version of their browser. I’ve 10’s seen thousands of people on Facebook live events. I think it would be able to handle this.


----------



## bendadin (Jul 3, 2020)

Anyone going? I have the 4 PR that week. I wonder if they are going to boot me.


----------



## Richelle (Jul 3, 2020)

bendadin said:


> Anyone going? I have the 4 PR that week. I wonder if they are going to boot me.



I plan on going.  Why would they boot you?


----------



## bendadin (Jul 3, 2020)

Richelle said:


> I plan on going.  Why would they boot you?



I didn't get my assigned room in Vegas on the floor that they told me I would be on. And it wasn't ready until 10pm. So I totally got bumped by upper management coming in for the meeting.

Maybe they will be driving over from Orlando.

I just looked. I check out just before this date. Phew!


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jul 4, 2020)

We booked a 2 bedroom PR for part of that week, but we aren’t certain we will actually go at this time, it really depends on developments with COVID-19 between now and then, especially considering certain areas of Florida are considered hotspots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 5, 2020)

This maybe good for the owners, because they may have more owners participating via over the internet and the owners participating may out vote the resort  proxy votes. I would urge every owner to participate via internet .


----------



## Richelle (Jul 5, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> This maybe good for the owners, because they may have more owners participating via over the internet and the owners participating may out vote the resort  proxy votes. I would urge every owner to participate via internet .



There is no voting with this meeting.  It just goes over the finances of the system, as well as new things coming out, goals, and gives owners a chance to ask questions.


----------



## bendadin (Jul 5, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> We booked a 2 bedroom PR for part of that week, but we aren’t certain we will actually go at this time, it really depends on developments with COVID-19 between now and then, especially considering certain areas of Florida are considered hotspots.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We are at AKV that week so I am planning to drive over and visit. Hopefully we get a handle on this virus before then or there will be huge problems.


----------



## Richelle (Jul 5, 2020)

bendadin said:


> We are at AKV that week so I am planning to drive over and visit. Hopefully we get a handle on this virus before then or there will be huge problems.



I think they will have a better handle on it by then.  Hopefully, it's enough of a decline for them to keep it in Clearwater.  I really need my beach vacation.


----------



## bendadin (Jul 9, 2020)

So how many owners were in Austin? I counted people in Vegas and it was just about 100.


----------



## Richelle (Jul 9, 2020)

bendadin said:


> So how many owners were in Austin? I counted people in Vegas and it was just about 100.



I didn't count but it was a bigger room, so more than 100.  Maybe someone else did.


----------



## bendadin (Jul 9, 2020)

Richelle said:


> I didn't count but it was a bigger room, so more than 100.  Maybe someone else did.



Anyone seen a venue at Clearwater that can fit a meeting?


----------



## Richelle (Jul 9, 2020)

bendadin said:


> Anyone seen a venue at Clearwater that can fit a meeting?



Could be any number of places, but they do have meeting rooms on the Grand side.  The meeting rooms range from seating for 50 people to 720 people.



			https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/content/dam/property-assets/en-us/gr/us/fl/clearwater/04130/other/04130_Fact_Sheet_mar18.pdf


----------



## Richelle (Jul 13, 2020)

bendadin said:


> Anyone seen a venue at Clearwater that can fit a meeting?



The meeting will be held at Wyndham Clearwater assuming they don’t change the location of the meeting to a different city. Got the registration confirmation message.


----------



## Richelle (Jul 13, 2020)

Registration for the owners meeting is now open. It’s in the same place as where they announced the date. The register button is at the bottom, below the text.


----------



## chapjim (Jul 13, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> We booked a 2 bedroom PR for part of that week, but we aren’t certain we will actually go at this time, it really depends on developments with COVID-19 between now and then, especially considering certain areas of Florida are considered hotspots.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wyndham ought to give you and Richelle hospitality rooms.


----------



## Richelle (Jul 13, 2020)

chapjim said:


> Wyndham ought to give you and Richelle hospitality rooms.



Thanks to some canceled vacations, I have more points then I’m allowed to roll over. I need to burn off points. Lol


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jul 13, 2020)

Richelle said:


> Thanks to some canceled vacations, I have more points then I’m allowed to roll over. I need to burn off points. Lol



Same here. I haven’t rolled over my points yet as I have until 9/30/2020 to do so, waiting to see how many we can actually use and/or rent before the deadline date. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Jul 13, 2020)

If you are receiving an “already registered email” it might be because you’re registering multiple people and using the same email address for all of them. It has to be a different email addresses for each attendee.


----------



## bendadin (Jul 14, 2020)

Richelle said:


> If you are receiving an “already registered email” it might be because you’re registering multiple people and using the same email address for all of them. It has to be a different email addresses for each attendee.



That was what was getting me I "think" that a few of my owners will be traveling with me on that trip so I was trying to deflect sales attempts from my babies.


----------



## chapjim (Jul 14, 2020)

Richelle said:


> Thanks to some canceled vacations, I have more points then I’m allowed to roll over. I need to burn off points. Lol



There's a limit?


----------



## Richelle (Jul 14, 2020)

bendadin said:


> That was what was getting me I "think" that a few of my owners will be traveling with me on that trip so I was trying to deflect sales attempts from my babies.



When we checked in last year, they were told not to ask us to go to the owner updates.  I assume it will be the same this year.  I don't imagine they will be asked at check-in or via email.


----------



## Richelle (Jul 14, 2020)

chapjim said:


> There's a limit?



You can rollover up to the amount you own.  So if you own 100,000 points, you can only roll over 100,000 points.  If you have 150,000, you cannot roll over the additional 50,000.  You cannot rollover PIC points, bonus points, or points that were been rolled over from last year.  The maximum allowed points you can rollover is determined by how many use year points you have tied to your contracts.


----------



## bendadin (Jul 14, 2020)

Richelle said:


> When we checked in last year, they were told not to ask us to go to the owner updates.  I assume it will be the same this year.  I don't imagine they will be asked at check-in or via email.



I might actually buy if I can go to one in Clearwater. I just didn't want the calls or emails (like Diamond. They just won't stop.)


----------



## Richelle (Jul 14, 2020)

bendadin said:


> I might actually buy if I can go to one in Clearwater. I just didn't want the calls or emails (like Diamond. They just won't stop.)


I'm sure if you ask at checkin, they will let you go.


----------



## chapjim (Jul 14, 2020)

Richelle said:


> You can rollover up to the amount you own.  So if you own 100,000 points, you can only roll over 100,000 points.  If you have 150,000, you cannot roll over the additional 50,000.  You cannot rollover PIC points, bonus points, or points that were been rolled over from last year.  The maximum allowed points you can rollover is determined by how many use year points you have tied to your contracts.



Thanks.  I was thinking in terms of an absolute limit.  Chances are slim that I would want to roll over all my points.


----------



## bryjake (Jul 15, 2020)

The September meeting appears to be one of the more significant meetings
Website just updated VIP section with "Lock in VIP tier by November 2020...new VIP program anticipated launch in November 2020"
https://www.wyndhaminteractivesaleshub.com/club-wyndham/vip-by-wyndham.pdf

Have they announced any method to attend conference remotely?


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jul 15, 2020)

bryjake said:


> The September meeting appears to be one of the more significant meetings
> Website just updated VIP section with "Lock in VIP tier by November 2020...new VIP program anticipated launch in November 2020"
> https://www.wyndhaminteractivesaleshub.com/club-wyndham/vip-by-wyndham.pdf
> 
> Have they announced any method to attend conference remotely?



Interesting that they have dropped the entire “Privileges” marketing approach. It’s back to VIP - and they have dropped the non-sensical naming and gone with Bronze in place of Advantage, and left Founders as the top level. I also noticed the following changes:

Founders:

The 60% discount is no longer listed under rotating benefits 
The rotating benefits no longer lists club pass discounts and such

Other changes:

November 2020 is explicitly listed 
Friends and family reference is no longer listed under Bronze - they have listed complimentary GCs instead

So in essence any/all changes that were under consideration for Privileges have been cut, yet they are still raising the existing levels by 100k each. All they have done is add two more tiers to the existing VIP program. 

Given COVID-19 I can somewhat understand the why. Times are tough and Wyndham needs revenue, but with such economic uncertainty afoot - and high unemployment for large swaths across a number of economic sectors - I think there’s a real possibility this could end up being a major miss by Wyndham. I’m far from certain they are going to see any revenue boost from existing VIP owners if there are no additional benefits that add any real value. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric B (Jul 15, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Interesting that they have dropped the entire “Privileges” marketing approach. It’s back to VIP - and they have dropped the non-sensical naming and gone with Bronze in place of Advantage, and left Founders as the top level. I also noticed the following changes:
> 
> Founders:
> 
> ...



The 60% discount is still listed for Founders, it's just that it's above rotating rather than below it.  Seems like they're pushing a bit harder to motivate current VIPPs to upgrade to Founders; I would guess that they view VIPPs as folks that are more likely to buy more.  It also looks like Presidential Reserve members will also automatically get Founders.


----------



## Richelle (Jul 15, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Interesting that they have dropped the entire “Privileges” marketing approach. It’s back to VIP - and they have dropped the non-sensical naming and gone with Bronze in place of Advantage, and left Founders as the top level. I also noticed the following changes:
> 
> Founders:
> 
> ...



That is my concern as well. If there are no additional benefits, it’s not worth the extra $20k it will cost to get to that level later on. Of course “worth” is dependent on the person. Monetarily it doesn’t save you money right now, with the exception of VIP Silver with PIC. After the changes, there is even less value due to the increased upfront costs. Not everyone can increase their level now. Some may have to wait a year or more to get there, so taking advantage of it now is not an option. The whole “lock it in now” sales pitch will only last so long and only works on people who can afford it. After the change, they are going to have to have better benefits to justify buying 400,000 points to get to the next level. Gold works well for me now. Platinum has a few benefits that would be nice to have, but not worth the additional $40,000 it would take to get there now. It defiantly wouldn’t be worth the additional $60k to get there after the changes. The “worth” is my opinion of course, but I have no doubt many people share my opinion. I don’t see me upgrading to Platinum or Founders if they don’t add or improve the benefits.


----------



## WhiskeyJack (Jul 15, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> So in essence any/all changes that were under consideration for Privileges have been cut, yet they are still raising the existing levels by 100k each. All they have done is add two more tiers to the existing VIP program.



So what percentage of owners do you think were less than 100K over the current tier level like me?  My guess is the increase of 100K was calculated by Wyndham to ensure they put a majority of current VIPs, like myself, in a position where they have to increase their ownership or be forced down to a lower tier.  If they don't grandfather current VIPs into current existing tier (which I very much doubt they will) then this could be the last straw for me.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jul 15, 2020)

WhiskeyJack said:


> So what percentage of owners do you think were less than 100K over the current tier level like me?  My guess is the increase of 100K was calculated by Wyndham to ensure they put a majority of current VIPs, like myself, in a position where they have to increase their ownership or be forced down to a lower tier.  If they don't grandfather current VIPs into current existing tier (which I very much doubt they will) then this could be the last straw for me.



The chart indicates grandfathering is being honored, so it's not about grandfathering.  It's about trying to motivate current VIP owners to upgrade to the next VIP tier before November 2020, because after that point, upgrading to the next tier requires 100k more points purchased.  So if I want to upgrade my current 718k annual VIPG points to VIPP - today I need 283k points.  In November 2020 and beyond, I need 383k points.  Big difference.  I can't speak for anyone else - but no way I'm spending $20-30k on luxury items right now.  I'd rather have the cushion in savings given the general economic uncertainty afoot.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jul 15, 2020)

Eric B said:


> The 60% discount is still listed for Founders, it's just that it's above rotating rather than below it.  Seems like they're pushing a bit harder to motivate current VIPPs to upgrade to Founders; I would guess that they view VIPPs as folks that are more likely to buy more.  It also looks like Presidential Reserve members will also automatically get Founders.



Agreed - it's listed as a "permanent" benefit now - while before it was listed as a rotating benefit.  Basically what they did was to remove any net new benefits that would have added to VIP program costs - like Club Pass discounts for example - and simply absorbed all of the costs under the banner of making the 60% discount permanent as opposed to rolling.


----------



## dgalati (Jul 15, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Interesting that they have dropped the entire “Privileges” marketing approach. It’s back to VIP - and they have dropped the non-sensical naming and gone with Bronze in place of Advantage, and left Founders as the top level. I also noticed the following changes:
> 
> Founders:
> 
> ...


I'm sure they made plenty selling unnecessary points to existing VIP owners that would have been grandfathered in.


----------



## WhiskeyJack (Jul 15, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> The chart indicates grandfathering is being honored, so it's not about grandfathering.  It's about trying to motivate current VIP owners to upgrade to the next VIP tier before November 2020, because after that point, upgrading to the next tier requires 100k more points purchased.  So if I want to upgrade my current 718k annual VIPG points to VIPP - today I need 283k points.  In November 2020 and beyond, I need 383k points.  Big difference.  I can't speak for anyone else - but no way I'm spending $20-30k on luxury items right now.  I'd rather have the cushion in savings given the general economic uncertainty afoot.



I agree with your point that this is trying to motivate owners to buy more now.  However I am not certain I interpret the PDF in the same way you are.  I read it that you need to buy 383K points (using your example) now at the current prices because prices will be going up after November 2020.

I also don't see that the PDF indicates grandfathering will be honored.  I think you make that statement based on the grey box saying the new tiers will maintain you existing benefits.  However I interpret this to say that if you have enough points to stay in the tier you are in today (1.099M for Gold) then you will still have the same benefits you receive as Gold today.  I don't interpret it to say that you will still be Gold if you have 799,999 points today.

I hope you are correct about grandfathering but I am not convinced that will be the case.  Hopefully it will be confirmed one way or the other at the owners meeting.


----------



## Jan M. (Jul 15, 2020)

WhiskeyJack said:


> I agree with your point that this is trying to motivate owners to buy more now.  However I am not certain I interpret the PDF in the same way you are.  I read it that you need to buy 383K points (using your example) now at the current prices because prices will be going up after November 2020.
> 
> I also don't see that the PDF indicates grandfathering will be honored.  I think you make that statement based on the grey box saying the new tiers will maintain you existing benefits.  However I interpret this to say that if you have enough points to stay in the tier you are in today (1.099M for Gold) then you will still have the same benefits you receive as Gold today.  I don't interpret it to say that you will still be Gold if you have 799,999 points today.
> 
> I hope you are correct about grandfathering but I am not convinced that will be the case.  Hopefully it will be confirmed one way or the other at the owners meeting.



It was emphatically stated at the owner's meeting in Austin last November that current VIP owners would be grandfathered.


----------



## Richelle (Jul 15, 2020)

WhiskeyJack said:


> I agree with your point that this is trying to motivate owners to buy more now. However I am not certain I interpret the PDF in the same way you are. I read it that you need to buy 383K points (using your example) now at the current prices because prices will be going up after November 2020.
> 
> I also don't see that the PDF indicates grandfathering will be honored. I think you make that statement based on the grey box saying the new tiers will maintain you existing benefits. However I interpret this to say that if you have enough points to stay in the tier you are in today (1.099M for Gold) then you will still have the same benefits you receive as Gold today. I don't interpret it to say that you will still be Gold if you have 799,999 points today.
> 
> I hope you are correct about grandfathering but I am not convinced that will be the case. Hopefully it will be confirmed one way or the other at the owners meeting.



In addition to what Jan mentioned about the owners meeting, this is a slide from that owners meeting. 







The PDF indicated in multiple places that you will keep your status. 







It’s also stated on the website. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





The only owners not being “grandfathered” are people who already own 300,000 points before the new program was announced. They will not automatically get status. That’s because they don’t already have VIP. They didn’t pay to become VIP. If they automatically have them Bronze, they’d be giving away VIP for free. VIP owners would take issue with that. People who already had 1.4 million retail bought points and PR owners will automatically get Founder status.


----------



## dgalati (Jul 15, 2020)

Richelle said:


> In addition to what Jan mentioned about the owners meeting, this is a slide from that owners meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a shame sales didn't get this memo and sold many owners additional points they did not need knowing that they would be grandfathered in under old VIP levels. Same strategy of promoting a new program to daze and confuse owners into buying more points then they need or can use.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jul 15, 2020)

WhiskeyJack said:


> I agree with your point that this is trying to motivate owners to buy more now.  However I am not certain I interpret the PDF in the same way you are.  I read it that you need to buy 383K points (using your example) now at the current prices because prices will be going up after November 2020.
> 
> I also don't see that the PDF indicates grandfathering will be honored.  I think you make that statement based on the grey box saying the new tiers will maintain you existing benefits.  However I interpret this to say that if you have enough points to stay in the tier you are in today (1.099M for Gold) then you will still have the same benefits you receive as Gold today.  I don't interpret it to say that you will still be Gold if you have 799,999 points today.
> 
> I hope you are correct about grandfathering but I am not convinced that will be the case.  Hopefully it will be confirmed one way or the other at the owners meeting.



The email sent to all VIP Wyndham owners today clearly outlines that grandfathering will be honored:


----------



## Richelle (Jul 15, 2020)

dgalati said:


> Its a shame sales didn't get this memo and sold many owners additional points they did not need knowing that they would be grandfathered in under old VIP levels. Same strategy of promoting a new program to daze and confuse owners into buying more points then they need or can use.



Are you sure they didn’t get the memo? Or was that sarcasm?


----------



## WhiskeyJack (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks to all for confirmation on grandfathering.  I had not seen anything yet so really good to know.  Guess that last straw is still up in the air.


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 15, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> The email sent to all VIP Wyndham owners today clearly outlines that grandfathering will be honored:
> 
> View attachment 23645


Also, “...and your benefits are getting better.” I’m Silver VIP and I don’t see any improvements listed. Am I missing something?


----------



## erniecrews (Jul 15, 2020)

HitchHiker71 said:


> The email sent to all VIP Wyndham owners today clearly outlines that grandfathering will be honored:
> 
> View attachment 23645


I didn't get an email.


----------



## comicbookman (Jul 16, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> Also, “...and your benefits are getting better.” I’m Silver VIP and I don’t see any improvements listed. Am I missing something?


I don't see any new benefits at platinum level either.


----------



## Richelle (Jul 16, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> Also, “...and your benefits are getting better.” I’m Silver VIP and I don’t see any improvements listed. Am I missing something?


They have not announced them yet.  The email said we would be getting updates.


----------



## Richelle (Jul 16, 2020)

What do you guys think?  I think this would be a great way to figure out which attendees are TUG owners, and promote the site.  @TUGBrian, seeing this is the TUG logo, let me know where I should send the royalties to, or if there is a way to set it up automatically.  I've never sold a design on Zazzel before.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jul 16, 2020)

Richelle said:


> What do you guys think?  I think this would be a great way to figure out which attendees are TUG owners, and promote the site.  @TUGBrian , seeing this is the TUG logo, let me know where i should send the royalties to, or if there is a way to set it up automaticly.  I've never sold a design on Zazzel before.
> 
> View attachment 23665


@TUGBrian, I would like one of those, without the owners’ meeting information since I won’t be attending. And maybe in white, to be cooler?


----------



## Richelle (Jul 16, 2020)

You might be able to modify it yourself, but I felt the logo stood out more with the black.


----------



## Richelle (Jul 16, 2020)

TheHolleys87 said:


> @TUGBrian, I would like one of those, without the owners’ meeting information since I won’t be attending. And maybe in white, to be cooler?



Here is in it white without the text.  I think Black makes the logo stand out more.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 16, 2020)

haha...thats outstanding.

just wearing it would be payment enough for us, no need to send us royalties =)


----------



## Richelle (Jul 16, 2020)

TUGBrian said:


> haha...thats outstanding.
> 
> just wearing it would be payment enough for us, no need to send us royalties =)



Thanks.  I'll buy everyone who buys one an 85 cent cup of coffee.


----------



## Richelle (Jul 16, 2020)

Richelle said:


> What do you guys think?  I think this would be a great way to figure out which attendees are TUG owners, and promote the site.  @TUGBrian, seeing this is the TUG logo, let me know where I should send the royalties to, or if there is a way to set it up automatically.  I've never sold a design on Zazzel before.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 23665




The content review team has to review this design before posting it.  Once it's live, I'll post the link.


----------



## Richelle (Jul 17, 2020)

It's available for purchase.  I will buy an 85 cent cup of coffee for anyone who wears these to the meeting.   Wait a couple of weeks to buy, just in case they change the location.  If they do, I'll update the design with the new location name.









						Decorative Cotton Face Mask | Zazzle.com
					

Shop Decorative Cotton Face Mask created by TUG_Member. Personalize it with photos & text or purchase as is!



					www.zazzle.com


----------



## bryjake (Jul 21, 2020)

It appears Club Wyndham has instituted new developer asking price increase from $253 per 1,000 to $265 per 1,000 (4.5% increase) 
https://www.wyndhaminteractivesaleshub.com/club-wyndham/pricing-history.pdf

I have also heard from a Club Wyndham contact (Yes accept the comment "If their lips are moving...") that the two lower levels of Privileges/VIP will not have unlimited housekeeping.  Current VIP silver will keep unlimited housekeeping.  Gold and higher would keep unlimited housekeeping

I also have noticed more and more resorts showing up on Club Wyndham website searches
They are not yet posted on the map but show up by other searching methods

September's Clearwater meeting should have good content

Question:
Has Club Wyndham announced how to sign up and participate virtually  at the Clearwater September meeting?


----------



## Richelle (Jul 21, 2020)

bryjake said:


> It appears Club Wyndham has instituted new developer asking price increase from $253 per 1,000 to $265 per 1,000 (4.5% increase)
> https://www.wyndhaminteractivesaleshub.com/club-wyndham/pricing-history.pdf
> 
> I have also heard from a Club Wyndham contact (Yes accept the comment "If their lips are moving...") that the two lower levels of Privileges/VIP will not have unlimited housekeeping.  Current VIP silver will keep unlimited housekeeping.  Gold and higher would keep unlimited housekeeping
> ...



A telesales rep I talk to, did tell me they were increasing the price.  Unless you're buying less than 64,000 points, you're not paying that amount.  The price on 105,000 point packages are remaining roughly the same.  It really depends on how good you are at negotiating, and how hungry the sales rep is.  The new locations are Shell resorts.  They announced that last month I think.  There was an email sent out, but not everyone got it.  I had heard they were taking away unlimited housekeeping from everyone, but this was way back when they first announced it.  There was a leaked memo that detailed that existing VIPs would keep that benefit and that it would change from "credits" to "free cleans".  Of course, things have changed several times since then.  It's possible all but the new Bronze tier will have unlimited housekeeping, and that sales rep was trying to get you to go to Gold.    I agree that this year's meeting will have some good content.  I think it's great that they are going to have a virtual option so more can see it.


----------



## Richelle (Aug 2, 2020)

The meeting location has not changed yet.  Who is still going?


----------



## erniecrews (Aug 2, 2020)

GOD willing, I plan on being there.


----------



## Richelle (Aug 2, 2020)

erniecrews said:


> GOD willing, I plan on being there.


I'm going to give them another 10 days to see if they change the location.  If they don't I'll order the TUG mask.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 3, 2020)

Given the county Tampa is in is one of the hardest hit COVID-19 counties outside of Miami-Dade, As much as we would like to go, we're most likely not going.  My wife is a nurse at a long term care facility for immunodeficient patients and has additional travel restrictions placed upon her that we need to take into account.  It's just not worth the risk.


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Aug 7, 2020)

I'm about to cancel a 2BR reservation for 9/1-5, unless someone here
wants to claim it.  True to my username, I'm not looking for money;
just goodwill.

Has anyone heard any details yet on how they are implementing the promise of "a virtual option will be available this year.
 If you can’t make it to Clearwater Beach, you’ll still be able to participate from the comfort of your own home."?

https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com/us/en/owner-guide/resources/annual-owners-meeting


----------



## Richelle (Aug 9, 2020)

WyndhamBarter said:


> I'm about to cancel a 2BR reservation for 9/1-5, unless someone here
> wants to claim it. True to my username, I'm not looking for money;
> just goodwill.
> 
> ...



Yes, there is still going to be a virtual option. I checked recently. We’ll just have to wait and see. Of course, that could change, but unless there is some technical limitation, I don’t see why they would take away the virtual option. I booked a two bedroom deluxe for ours.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 9, 2020)

I hate to miss a meeting or an excuse to go to Clearwater, but we won't be making the trip, we're pretty well hunkered down and will continue to be for the near future. Hoping they come through with the virtual option.


----------



## bendadin (Aug 11, 2020)

I am planning on attending.


----------



## bendadin (Aug 15, 2020)

So are we at 3 or 4 attending? If there is a Q & A contest we are going to need some help although there may be a couple of ringers attending.


----------



## bryjake (Aug 18, 2020)

Anyone hear anything further about attending this meeting remotely?

https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com/us/en/owner-guide/resources/annual-owners-meeting 
"To that end, a virtual option will be available this year. If you can’t make it to Clearwater Beach, you’ll still be able to participate from the comfort of your own home."


----------



## Richelle (Aug 19, 2020)

I would imagine we would hear something soon. It’s two weeks from the meeting.


----------



## Jan M. (Aug 19, 2020)

If you're signed up for the annual owners meeting then you likely got the email about an hour ago that the meeting is cancelled.  At the end of the email it states that the standard cancellation policy still applies even though they waited until just one after the last day to cancel if you have a reservation made checking in the night before the meeting. I hope they realize that's a really crappy thing to do and allow us to cancel the reservations we made specifically to be able to attend the meeting. If not I wouldn't want to be one of the unlucky Wyndham employees stuck being a presenter at next year's meeting.


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Aug 19, 2020)

Wow.  And they didn't even decide to go virtual-only?  Wow.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 19, 2020)

WyndhamBarter said:


> Wow. And they didn't even decide to go virtual-only? Wow.



No it’s moved to virtual only, here’s the email we received:







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Aug 19, 2020)

WyndhamBarter said:


> Wow. And they didn't even decide to go virtual-only? Wow.



There is a virtual option. They gave us a link to it on the email. They said it’s going to be recorded as well and will be available for all to view.


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Aug 19, 2020)

Right - thanks I spoke too soon.  It's mentioned on the website:

https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com/us/en/owner-guide/resources/annual-owners-meeting


*Join Your Annual Owners Meeting Virtually*
The 2020 Annual Owners Meeting will now be completely virtual. Mark your calendars and be sure to join on Sept. 2 at 1 p.m. EST for important club updates. Participate from your laptop, tablet, or smartphone, all from the comfort of your home or while on vacation.
Although the meeting won’t be held in person this year, your club team looks forward to connecting with you virtually at your 2020 Annual Owners Meeting. Here’s how to join.
To preregister, click the Attend Meeting button below. You’ll be prompted to enter your membership information, and you’ll also have a chance to submit a question for your club team to answer at the meeting. Once your registration is complete, come back on Sept. 2, beginning at 1 p.m. EST, to join the meeting.
If you can’t attend in real time, a recorded version will be available to watch soon after the meeting takes place.


----------



## Richelle (Aug 19, 2020)

The registration says it’s only 2 hours. A normal meeting is 4 hours. Guess they won’t be going over much.


----------



## Richelle (Aug 20, 2020)

Jan M. said:


> If you're signed up for the annual owners meeting then you likely got the email about an hour ago that the meeting is cancelled.  At the end of the email it states that the standard cancellation policy still applies even though they waited until just one after the last day to cancel if you have a reservation made checking in the night before the meeting. I hope they realize that's a really crappy thing to do and allow us to cancel the reservations we made specifically to be able to attend the meeting. If not I wouldn't want to be one of the unlucky Wyndham employees stuck being a presenter at next year's meeting.



I just called the VIP line.  I canceled and got my points back.


----------



## erniecrews (Aug 24, 2020)

Richelle said:


> I just called the VIP line.  I canceled and got my points back.


So did I.  A 2 bdrm PR should be showing up soon, 1st to the 7th.


----------



## CCdad (Aug 24, 2020)

erniecrews said:


> So did I. A 2 bdrm PR should be showing up soon, 1st to the 7th.



Same here - called this morning, but mine wasn’t for a full week.

We’re still trying to decide if we want to stay anywhere else.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 2, 2020)

Did anyone get a link for today's meeting.  I signed up but I have seen nothing.

anyone else??


----------



## CCdad (Sep 2, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> Did anyone get a link for today's meeting. I signed up but I have seen nothing.
> 
> anyone else??



Got it @1:05 pm yesterday.

Go to http://mertzproductions.com/clubwyndhamevent and enter the member number that you registered for the meeting with. You can enter up to 15 minutes in advance of the 1pm EDT start time.


----------



## erniecrews (Sep 2, 2020)

You get to it from the website.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 2, 2020)

Thanks I was looking for the wrong email address.  I did get it.  

Stupid moment of the morning is over.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 2, 2020)

Thanks for posting, @CCdad. I registered but did not get any emails. Was just looking around on the website and couldn't find anything. Thank goodness for TUG!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 2, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> Thanks for posting, @CCdad. I registered but did not get any emails. Was just looking around on the website and couldn't find anything. Thank goodness for TUG!



email was from ownersmeeting@wyn.com search for that.


----------



## bryjake (Sep 2, 2020)

Proposed Agenda:
*Schedule of Events*

Wednesday, September 2

1:00 pm - 1:30 pm: Education Session

1:30 pm - 1:35 pm: Short Break

1:35 pm - 2:35 pm: General Session

2:35 pm - 2:40 pm: Short Break

2:40 pm - 3:10 pm: Executive Round Table

I suspect they will be taking the high level road and not dive deep into topics
Less details more cheers for Club Wyndham

*finger crossed* they at least address several "gorillas in the room" like new VIP, vision, expansion, and impact of covid on maintenance fees


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 2, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> email was from ownersmeeting@wyn.com search for that.


Thanks, Sandy.  Nope, nothing. Although confirmations and a survey from 2018 are found.  Thankfully, the link @CCdad looks like it'll work (it's counting down to the meeting).


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 2, 2020)

Are people on?  I got a countdown to the meeting.  And now an message that the meeting hasn't started yet :-(


----------



## CCdad (Sep 2, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> Are people on? I got a countdown to the meeting. And now an message that the meeting hasn't started yet :-(



Yes, it’s started.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 2, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> Are people on?  I got a countdown to the meeting.  And now an message that the meeting hasn't started yet :-(


Nevermind... I'm in now.  Just had to sign in AGAIN.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 2, 2020)

Missed first 1/2 hour.  Had another meeting, and i was the presenter.


----------



## Richelle (Sep 2, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> Missed first 1/2 hour. Had another meeting, and i was the presenter.



You didn’t miss anything. Everything she discussed is on the website. Vacation ready, points deposit, how to spread your points further, etc.


----------



## kaljor (Sep 2, 2020)

When did they offer a free month of Showtime and Post mates? I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## Richelle (Sep 2, 2020)

Am I the only one who sees “Live stream offline”?


----------



## comicbookman (Sep 2, 2020)

kaljor said:


> When did they offer a free month of Showtime and Post mates? I wasn't aware of that.



i missed that as well


----------



## Richelle (Sep 2, 2020)

Website back.


----------



## Richelle (Sep 2, 2020)

comicbookman said:


> i missed that as well



It was under owner resources I think? Cannot get into the website at the moment to see. I know it has been up there for a couple months at least. Shortly after COVID shut down the resorts.


----------



## comicbookman (Sep 2, 2020)

i am in the site, so its not fully down.


----------



## bryjake (Sep 2, 2020)

My meeting highlight was a deeper discussion / webinar coming in late September discussing new VIP

Overall, they touched base on high level things, covered a lot of 101 stuff (Always good to help with learning curve), and not much new content

Better information here on Tugbbs


----------



## kaljor (Sep 2, 2020)

I thought there was an awful lot of filler and repetition. A lot of the owner 101 info would be better suited to a freestanding video series I think.  I don't think I heard one new thing, although I realize that's largely due to being a TUG participant


----------



## jebloomquist (Sep 2, 2020)

I can't say that I was overly impressed with the meeting. The one question that I submitted was not addressed. I asked how Wyndham beta tests the ever changing web site. Have any of you, the TUG community been asked to beta test changes to the web site?


----------



## Richelle (Sep 2, 2020)

jebloomquist said:


> I can't say that I was overly impressed with the meeting. The one question that I submitted was not addressed. I asked how Wyndham beta tests the ever changing web site. Have any of you, the TUG community been asked to beta test changes to the web site?



I did. I was only given and hour and was told what they wanted me to do. There was availability when I did the mock booking, so there was no reason to look for the availability calendar. I assume the same happened with other testers. I did see there was no way to exit the booking and made mention of it. There were some other things I pointed out. Given more time I would have found more.


----------



## Richelle (Sep 2, 2020)

I found that previous meetings were more informative. They were also longer. They just gave us the same info we already knew from the website. Of course, there are many who don’t bother reading this stuff on the website, so this was probably pretty informative for them.


----------



## Richelle (Sep 2, 2020)

bryjake said:


> My meeting highlight was a deeper discussion / webinar coming in late September discussing new VIP
> 
> Overall, they touched base on high level things, covered a lot of 101 stuff (Always good to help with learning curve), and not much new content
> 
> Better information here on Tugbbs



I doubt that VIP webinar will be any more informative then the website or what you read here.


----------



## Jan M. (Sep 2, 2020)

Richelle said:


> I doubt that VIP webinar will be any more informative then the website or what you read here.



Has Wyndham announced a date when the new VIP program will begin other than November?


----------



## Richelle (Sep 2, 2020)

Jan M. said:


> Has Wyndham announced a date when the new VIP program will begin other than November?



Nope. They kind of breezed right past it during the meeting.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 2, 2020)

Jan M. said:


> Has Wyndham announced a date when the new VIP program will begin other than November?



My current understanding is Nov 1, 2020. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Sep 2, 2020)

Richelle said:


> Am I the only one who sees “Live stream offline”?



There is a "recap" at: https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com/us/en/owner-guide/resources/annual-owners-meeting

And even though it currently says:

"If you were unable to make it, a recording of the meeting will be available in the coming days, so you catch up on all the latest club news and travel updates. Stay tuned!"

The whole two hours are already available (for now, anyway) at:  http://mertzproductions.com/clubwyndhamevent


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 2, 2020)

Trying not to be too disappointed, what did we expect? Hard to swallow, the reasons for the new website, seriously so we can now add on extra nights? Please, let's start with replacing the lost functionality (simple data not displaying on reservations or the transaction history for starters). I do not think this COVID 2020 system is any faster than voyager, that was another reason stated. I'm still wondering where it came from (other than left field). 

I wonder if with this new 'no more 1 night stays' if they will let us add on an extra night to an in-progress reservation. That is when it can come in handy, and we should be able to do so since it would not involve cleaning. Will be interested to see how that has been implemented.


----------



## CCdad (Sep 2, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> Trying not to be too disappointed, what did we expect? Hard to swallow, the reasons for the new website, seriously so we can now add on extra nights? Please, let's start with replacing the lost functionality (simple data not displaying on reservations or the transaction history for starters). I do not think this COVID 2020 system is any faster than voyager, that was another reason stated. I'm still wondering where it came from (other than left field).
> 
> I wonder if with this new 'no more 1 night stays' if they will let us add on an extra night to an in-progress reservation. That is when it can come in handy, and we should be able to do so since it would not involve cleaning. Will be interested to see how that has been implemented.



I was curious about Annie’s Q&A comment that one can only change the front/back end reservation date once. 

I didn’t think that was going to be the case.


----------



## weemoeway (Sep 2, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> I wonder if with this new 'no more 1 night stays' if they will let us add on an extra night to an in-progress reservation. That is when it can come in handy, and we should be able to do so since it would not involve cleaning. Will be interested to see how that has been implemented.



Wait... No more 1 night stays?
I was about to shop for a 2-, then 1-night stay in a couple places in SoCal.


----------



## Richelle (Sep 2, 2020)

weemoeway said:


> Wait... No more 1 night stays?
> I was about to shop for a 2-, then 1-night stay in a couple places in SoCal.



Starting tomorrow. Book it now if it will allow you.


----------



## weemoeway (Sep 2, 2020)

Richelle said:


> Starting tomorrow. Book it now if it will allow you.



It causes me to wonder, how does eliminating 1-night stays help them? Is housekeeping so expensive that they save so much time/money by avoiding to clean a room for that one night? 

I pretty much just do it for when I need a quick stopover in between locations (like when my family drove literally all around the south east). Is the system smart enough to minimize inventory from ending up with 1 night availability that they can no longer offer?


----------



## bendadin (Sep 2, 2020)

weemoeway said:


> It causes me to wonder, how does eliminating 1-night stays help them? Is housekeeping so expensive that they save so much time/money by avoiding to clean a room for that one night?
> 
> I pretty much just do it for when I need a quick stopover in between locations (like when my family drove literally all around the south east). Is the system smart enough to minimize inventory from ending up with 1 night availability that they can no longer offer?



I think that it is to eat points. Can't get one? Buy two. If a VIP adds a night to an upgraded reservation, the price is for the upgraded unit.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 2, 2020)

weemoeway said:


> It causes me to wonder, how does eliminating 1-night stays help them? Is housekeeping so expensive that they save so much time/money by avoiding to clean a room for that one night?
> 
> I pretty much just do it for when I need a quick stopover in between locations (like when my family drove literally all around the south east). Is the system smart enough to minimize inventory from ending up with 1 night availability that they can no longer offer?


They said because of the additional cleaning required for COVID, that it's not worth it for one night.  Feels more like further erosion of benefits for VIP's.


----------



## weemoeway (Sep 2, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> They said because of the additional cleaning required for COVID, that it's not worth it for one night.  Feels more like further erosion of benefits for VIP's.


If that's their reasoning, then it would make sense to bring it back once the pandemic is done, right? (but, I wouldn't hold my breath on it)

I'd be interested in finding out what % of bookings are 1-night stays, and in what booking window those stays are reserved. 

I kinda wish I could have joined the meeting, but I had to work.

I guess more Days Inn in the future for me. LOL


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 2, 2020)

weemoeway said:


> If that's their reasoning, then it would make sense to bring it back once the pandemic is done, right? (but, I wouldn't hold my breath on it)
> 
> I'd be interested in finding out what % of bookings are 1-night stays, and in what booking window those stays are reserved.
> 
> ...


I'm hoping the same (that they bring it back). We don't really use it all that much, probably more often to add on a night (so hoping we can add on to a reservation even after you've checked on.. we'll see how that works).  But a nice perk, and a value add for VIP's.

The recording was available following the meeting, but I don't see it anymore, anyone else? They say a summary will be posted soon, wonder why they took it down?


----------



## Richelle (Sep 3, 2020)

bendadin said:


> I think that it is to eat points. Can't get one? Buy two. If a VIP adds a night to an upgraded reservation, the price is for the upgraded unit.



It’s because it reduces the number of units they have to turn over. If they have less units to turn over, they can spend more time cleaning. With the new COVID procedures, it takes longer to turn over a unit. I always wondered why they allowed one night stays when it takes them longer to clean a condo then Hotel room. If I had to add an extra night, I’d find a hotel because the maintenance fees on two nights would likely cost more then one night in a hotel room. So I doubt taking away one night stays would make owners use more points. In fact, I suspect it would do the opposite. If people cannot book one night stays, why bother using the points when a hotel room will do for just one night.


----------



## Richelle (Sep 3, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> I'm hoping the same (that they bring it back). We don't really use it all that much, probably more often to add on a night (so hoping we can add on to a reservation even after you've checked on.. we'll see how that works). But a nice perk, and a value add for VIP's.
> 
> The recording was available following the meeting, but I don't see it anymore, anyone else? They say a summary will be posted soon, wonder why they took it down?



When was the ability to book one night stays a VIP benefit? Anyone could book a one night stay within two weeks if check in.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 3, 2020)

Richelle said:


> It’s because it reduces the number of units they have to turn over. If they have less units to turn over, they can spend more time cleaning. With the new COVID procedures, it takes longer to turn over a unit. I always wondered why they allowed one night stays when it takes them longer to clean a condo then Hotel room. If I had to add an extra night, I’d find a hotel because the maintenance fees on two nights would likely cost more then one night in a hotel room. So I doubt taking away one night stays would make owners use more points. In fact, I suspect it would do the opposite. If people cannot book one night stays, why bother using the points when a hotel room will do for just one night.


Which is why I see another hit for VIP's. Likely not something resale owners do much, but since free housekeeping a VIP benefit, it was a benefit for us. 

I also think I've used it far more often to add a night or two on to an existing reservation, rather than just stay somewhere for one night.  Sad to see it go, but I understand the reasoning at this time. Hope they bring it back post COVID.


----------



## Richelle (Sep 3, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> Which is why I see another hit for VIP's. Likely not something resale owners do much, but since free housekeeping a VIP benefit, it was a benefit for us.
> 
> I also think I've used it far more often to add a night or two on to an existing reservation, rather than just stay somewhere for one night. Sad to see it go, but I understand the reasoning at this time. Hope they bring it back post COVID.



They do have the option to add a night or two to an existing reservation. It doesn’t cost extra housekeeping credits unless your extra day brings your total nights to 8. That’s the way it was before. I would imagine that would cut down in the number of one or two night stay reservations.


----------



## paxsarah (Sep 3, 2020)

weemoeway said:


> in what booking window those stays are reserved.


100% reserved inside 14 days from check-in. That's all the system allows.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 3, 2020)

Richelle said:


> They do have the option to add a night or two to an existing reservation. It doesn’t cost extra housekeeping credits unless your extra day brings your total nights to 8. That’s the way it was before. I would imagine that would cut down in the number of one or two night stay reservations.


I wonder if they'll let us do that if the reservation is in progress. For sure, that is when I've done it the most. Deciding to stay an extra night once in house. And that costs them nothing in housekeeping. 

For VIPs, we don't pay housekeeping, so I'm guessing a much more used VIP benefit than we for resale owners.  We went from being able to book a 1 night stay anytime an orphaned room was available, to only being able to book within 14 days (Voyager), to not being able to book a 1 night stay at all (COVID2020).


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 3, 2020)

Richelle said:


> When was the ability to book one night stays a VIP benefit? Anyone could book a one night stay within two weeks if check in.


Not specifically a VIP benefit, but I bet used a lot more by VIPs since we don't pay housekeeping.


----------



## Richelle (Sep 3, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> I wonder if they'll let us do that if the reservation is in progress. For sure, that is when I've done it the most. Deciding to stay an extra night once in house. And that costs them nothing in housekeeping.
> 
> For VIPs, we don't pay housekeeping, so I'm guessing a much more used VIP benefit than we for resale owners. We went from being able to book a 1 night stay anytime an orphaned room was available, to only being able to book within 14 days (Voyager), to not being able to book a 1 night stay at all (COVID2020).



Not in progress, no. You have up until 72 hours before hand to do it. In the rare instance where someone wants to add a day while at the resort, they would have to book two in a separate reservation. I don’t think that will be a huge inconvenience since it doesn’t happen often. Especially since inventory is so limited in popular locations or during prime season, less then a week out. A lot of us have to stick to a schedule due to job and work schedules so we don’t need the option to book a single night at the end of our stay during our visit. I don’t see this as a watering down of benefits since they added the ability to add a night or three up until 72 hours before checkin.


----------



## Zeke_62 (Sep 3, 2020)

Ouch!  I just tried to book 1 night for my daughter at one of the Anaheim locations for this weekend.  She lives in LA, so just a "staycation" night with the pool.   Peacock and Dolphin's cove both have Friday availability.  I found the system requiring 2 night minimum and came to search TUG.    Are you saying this was announced yesterday during the virtual owners meeting and took effect today???  Wow - once again I'm so disappointed in Wyndham's processes and procedures.     The "new" add a night that must be done 72 hours prior and when I tried it, it would not offer the available upgrade.   In the past, our family has decided to either stay an extra night or just provide a late checkout option while at the resort many times.   We have also stayed 1 night many times when traveling from one place to another.  We are platinum - short notice 1N stays and no housekeeping were one of the benefits we paid for.  This new - unannounced - change will have a big impact for us.


----------



## Richelle (Sep 3, 2020)

Zeke_62 said:


> Ouch! I just tried to book 1 night for my daughter at one of the Anaheim locations for this weekend. She lives in LA, so just a "staycation" night with the pool. Peacock and Dolphin's cove both have Friday availability. I found the system requiring 2 night minimum and came to search TUG. Are you saying this was announced yesterday during the virtual owners meeting and took effect today??? Wow - once again I'm so disappointed in Wyndham's processes and procedures. The "new" add a night that must be done 72 hours prior and when I tried it, it would not offer the available upgrade. In the past, our family has decided to either stay an extra night or just provide a late checkout option while at the resort many times. We have also stayed 1 night many times when traveling from one place to another. We are platinum - short notice 1N stays and no housekeeping were one of the benefits we paid for. This new - unannounced - change will have a big impact for us.



It was announced via email on August 20th. Two weeks before it took effect. You might want to check your spam folder.


----------



## Zeke_62 (Sep 3, 2020)

thank you - I just searched and found it at the very bottom of an email that up until that point has not real content.   I skimmed and did not read.  I'm not sure I agree with their published reasoning.  I can book a 2 night stay starting tonight - how is that going to allow them to "effectively plan" for my arrival.  Yet, I can't book a 1N stay starting tomorrow night.  Why don't they just come out and say that cleaning costs too much for a 1 night stay.  

• _Stay awhile_. With enhanced health and safety protocols in place, our cleaning teams need a little extra time to ensure we’re ready for you. Effective Sept. 3, 2020, we’ll suspend one-night bookings so our teams are able to effectively plan for arriving owners and ensure we can efficiently and safely get their vacations off to a great start.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 3, 2020)

Zeke_62 said:


> thank you - I just searched and found it at the very bottom of an email that up until that point has not real content.   I skimmed and did not read.  I'm not sure I agree with their published reasoning.  I can book a 2 night stay starting tonight - how is that going to allow them to "effectively plan" for my arrival.  Yet, I can't book a 1N stay starting tomorrow night.  Why don't they just come out and say that cleaning costs too much for a 1 night stay.
> 
> •_Stay awhile_. With enhanced health and safety protocols in place, our cleaning teams need a little extra time to ensure we’re ready for you. Effective Sept. 3, 2020, we’ll suspend one-night bookings so our teams are able to effectively plan for arriving owners and ensure we can efficiently and safely get their vacations off to a great start.


let's hope they really mean it when they say suspend. I, too, consider this a lost benefit (that most likely affects VIP owners the most)


----------



## Richelle (Sep 3, 2020)

Zeke_62 said:


> thank you - I just searched and found it at the very bottom of an email that up until that point has not real content. I skimmed and did not read. I'm not sure I agree with their published reasoning. I can book a 2 night stay starting tonight - how is that going to allow them to "effectively plan" for my arrival. Yet, I can't book a 1N stay starting tomorrow night. Why don't they just come out and say that cleaning costs too much for a 1 night stay.
> 
> • _Stay awhile_. With enhanced health and safety protocols in place, our cleaning teams need a little extra time to ensure we’re ready for you. Effective Sept. 3, 2020, we’ll suspend one-night bookings so our teams are able to effectively plan for arriving owners and ensure we can efficiently and safely get their vacations off to a great start.



You’re assuming it’s cost. No where did anyone say anything about costs. Did you see the social media complaints about the cleanliness of the rooms? Pre-COVID, I saw the occasional complaint about cleanliness. Usually it was at a non-Wyndham resort where Wyndham has no control over housekeeping. Or it’s a stupid complaint like a wrinkled bed skirt. Very rarely was it a valid complaint that Wyndham was at fault for. So obviously, cost wasn’t an issue pre-Covid. Eliminating one night stays means the same unit gets turned over less. These extra procedures add to the time it takes to turn over the unit. They needed extra time to make sure it gets done right the first time. Less units to turn over gives them that extra time.


----------



## Roger830 (Sep 3, 2020)

We used the one night often for Midtown where the round trip senior train fare after 8:20 AM was $45 for the two of us.

The mid-week points for a hotel room is 33,000, which is usually enough time for us, so we wouldn't want to book two nights and not use them.

Currently we wouldn't be going anyway with nothing available for us to do.


----------



## jules54 (Sep 3, 2020)

I use the one night reservations often when we are traveling across the country. If there is a Wyndham in the area we stay there since I’ve already paid for it.
This change really is not cool. One of Wyndham selling points has always been 1-14 nite stays can be booked. Now they can just change the rules cause that’s what makes them more money. Unbelievable the website sucks and no more one night reservations. What was the owner out cry when that was presented? Wyndham picked a good year to do as less people at the meeting because of Covid. Public/Owners outcry must to heard. Like my sis who was a journalist used to say THERE WILL BE A LETTER TO THE TIMES ABOUT THIS. Lol


----------



## r4rab (Sep 3, 2020)

Roger830 said:


> We used the one night often for Midtown where the round trip senior train fare after 8:20 AM was $45 for the two of us.
> 
> The mid-week points for a hotel is 33,000, which is usually enough time for us, so we wouldn't want to book two nights and not use them.
> 
> Currently we wouldn't be going anyway with nothing available for use to do.


We also would do this. I work(ed) in Manhattan. My wife would come in. Dinner & a show midweek without a really late night with work the next day. Stay in the city, have breakfast together. I go to work; she goes to meet up with friends for something or back home mid/late morning. Won't be doing anything like this for a while though.

Hopefully they bring the 1-night stays back at some point in the future but I have a feeling a lot of these cleaning procedures & protocols will be with us for at least a couple years.


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Sep 4, 2020)

Richelle said:


> It was announced via email on August 20th. Two weeks before it took effect.



For comparison, WorldMark owners got a very similar Email on 8/20 announcing the same
change plus another, uh, service outage:

"_Stay awhile_. With enhanced health and safety protocols in place, our cleaning teams need a little extra time to ensure we’re ready for you. Effective Sept. 3, 2020, we’ll suspend one-night bookings so our teams are able to effectively plan for arriving owners and ensure we can efficiently and safely get their vacations off to a great start.

_Until next time_. Effective Aug, 29, 2020, we are aligning checkout times across all WorldMark by Wyndham resorts to 10 a.m. This is another measure to provide our housekeeping teams more time to fully implement our enhanced cleaning protocols and follow our mandatory social distancing measures while servicing suites."

(WM owners and guests have long enjoyed a 12noon checkout time.)

I sure hope neither of these changes are permanent in either WM or Wyndham.


----------



## Pathways (Sep 4, 2020)

Richelle said:


> It’s because it reduces the number of units they have to turn over. If they have less units to turn over, they can spend more time cleaning. With the new COVID procedures, it takes longer to turn over a unit. I always wondered why they allowed one night stays when it takes them longer to clean a condo then Hotel room. If I had to add an extra night, I’d find a hotel because the maintenance fees on two nights would likely cost more then one night in a hotel room. So I doubt taking away one night stays would make owners use more points. In fact, I suspect it would do the opposite. If people cannot book one night stays, why bother using the points when a hotel room will do for just one night.



Every time I have done a 1-night stay I have wondered why they allow it. While it gave me a nominal savings that night, I couldn't help but think of all the extra work/costs expended by the resort, which ultimately is passed down to me as an owner.

If a resort has 50 units that turn over each day, it requires a certain amount of laundry, housekeeping labor, supplies, front desk labor(check-in/out, and I'm sure other items I'm not thinking of.  Also wear/tear of the unit as people move in and out.

Now think of what needs to be expended if that turnover is cut in half with only 25 units per day.  That is a HUGE difference.  (those may be real numbers at BC, and much lower at a smaller resort, but the math is the same)

I love time-sharing for the rooms (extra space/kitchens)  but also the relaxed atmosphere of most resorts, and the type of clientele we encounter in the parking lot, the lobby, and at the pool.  I find guests who are staying longer periods are generally more respectful of others and of the resort itself.

My experience has been 1-night rentals have a higher incidence of 'parties', late night noisy check-ins, and noisy early morning check outs.

I don't want to stay in a 'hotel', I want to stay in a 'timeshare'.  So if the 1 night availability never comes back, I won't cry!


----------



## Eric B (Sep 4, 2020)

Pathways said:


> Every time I have done a 1-night stay I have wondered why they allow it. While it gave me a nominal savings that night, I couldn't help but think of all the extra work/costs expended by the resort, which ultimately is passed down to me as an owner.
> 
> ...



I've got to figure that the reason they were allowing it before was that the cost of turning over a room for one night was less than the value of the points and housekeeping fees.  No doubt they lost a bit if it was for a VIPP with the inside 15 days limitation since it wound up being a 50% discount plus potential upgrades, but before COVID the effort required to turn over a bigger unit that would otherwise have been empty would no doubt have been less when it was occupied by that type of person, presumably older and possibly less likely to be booking it for an overnight party.  With COVID effecting the effort necessary for a deep clean even if it doesn't look like anyone has used the kitchen, bathrooms or some of the bedrooms, I would expect that the cost of turning over a room is much higher.

I would also expect that once the economics of the situation turn around and the costs justify it, they'll return to booking single nights.  I'd have serious doubts about their business judgement if they don't.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 4, 2020)

Pathways said:


> Every time I have done a 1-night stay I have wondered why they allow it. While it gave me a nominal savings that night, I couldn't help but think of all the extra work/costs expended by the resort, which ultimately is passed down to me as an owner.
> 
> If a resort has 50 units that turn over each day, it requires a certain amount of laundry, housekeeping labor, supplies, front desk labor(check-in/out, and I'm sure other items I'm not thinking of.  Also wear/tear of the unit as people move in and out.
> 
> ...


I can't imagine many people rent a 1 night reservation. I can count on one hand one night rentals in the 7+ years I've been doing this. Unless I was adding 1 night to an existing rental (in which case the argument for extra time to clean is not valid).  As owners, yes, we use the benefit. It was also helpful adding on during emergency situations - for example in January when my brother was in Orlando, snow storm in Nebraska and couldn't get back for 3 days. Added on 1 night at a time as flights were rebooked, and yes there was availability at Bonnet Creek in January. 

When I've stayed 1 night, we hardly used the room and I figure it's easier to clean.

I sure hope they come back, I do consider it a VIP benefit since the housekeeping is free and we are the most likely to use it.


----------



## Roger830 (Sep 4, 2020)

I often wondered how they could justify the one night rental because of the cleaning cost.

On vrbo and other condo rental sites, the cleaning fee for a 1-bed unit is usually over $100 per stay. It's likely that an excessive amount of short stays would distort the mf.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Sep 4, 2020)

I was looking at the Shell owners website last night, and they too no longer allow single nights to be booked.

I wish DVC would do something similar. Many owners (and renters) seem to take great delight in their split stays, including one night here, one night there, so they can experience more of the DVC resorts. Then when the next year’s dues assessments come out, they complain that Housekeeping costs too much!


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Sep 16, 2020)

WyndhamBarter said:


> a recording of the meeting will be available in the coming days



It's been 2 weeks.  Has anyone seen any reference to a recording being available?

Nothing here yet:  https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com/us/en/owner-guide/resources/annual-owners-meeting


----------



## Richelle (Sep 16, 2020)

WyndhamBarter said:


> It's been 2 weeks.  Has anyone seen any reference to a recording being available?
> 
> Nothing here yet:  https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com/us/en/owner-guide/resources/annual-owners-meeting


I have been looking for it as well.  They did say "in the coming weeks".  That could be three weeks from now.  Not sure why it would take them that long though.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 17, 2020)

Richelle said:


> I have been looking for it as well.  They did say "in the coming weeks".  That could be three weeks from now.  Not sure why it would take them that long though.


Weird, huh?  For a short time following the meeting it was available.


----------



## Richelle (Sep 17, 2020)

Sandi Bo said:


> Weird, huh?  For a short time following the meeting it was available.


Next week is what I am being told.  I am interested to see what editing they do.


----------



## bryjake (Sep 20, 2020)

Just wondering if anyone has heard anything further about the “new vip” webinar as well?


----------



## Richelle (Sep 20, 2020)

bryjake said:


> Just wondering if anyone has heard anything further about the “new vip” webinar as well?


What about it?


----------



## bryjake (Sep 20, 2020)

Wyndham mentioned at the webinar they are planning a new vip webinar for late september

Any one hear any news about that webinar


----------



## erniecrews (Sep 20, 2020)

bryjake said:


> Wyndham mentioned at the webinar they are planning a new vip webinar for late september
> 
> Any one hear any news about that webinar


Check this out...  https://reg.abcsignup.com/view/cal1...z=&ms=&nav=&cc=&cat1=&cat2=&cat3=&aid=WVO&rf=


----------



## bryjake (Sep 20, 2020)

Thanks
That is exactly what I was looking for

Fingers crossed the content is there


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Sep 25, 2020)

Richelle said:


> Next week is what I am being told. I am interested to see what editing they do.



Looks like they have finally posted the video, as a highlight/recap reel plus three
"entirety" segments.  EDIT - looks like a posting glitch is fixed now.

https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com/us/en/owner-guide/resources/annual-owners-meeting

Here are the three vimeos (currently) pointed to by the "entirety" segments:














If anyone who attended live notices any interesting editing going on, please post!


----------



## NOLA47 (Sep 27, 2020)

It was interesting to view the Wyndham annual owners meeting. It would be great if others (Hilton, Marriott, etc.) would make their virtual meetings available. Thanks for providing this one.


----------

